# Kept the Sous chef in the weeds today



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2021)

We didn’t do corned beef this year for Saint Patrick's day. Work didn't allow me time to cure a corned beef like I normally do. I did snag a small corned flat and a head of cabbage. But didn’t even get those cooked.
Had some time today. Yesterday o took the store bought flat and soaked the salt out for a bit. Seasoned it and Vac packed it.
This morning when I got up I put it in the Sous vide bath at 183. Ran for ten hours.

My Sous chef wanted Reubens for dinner so I put him to work on some Russian dressing.

He’s been bugging me about making creme brûlée. Since we had the Sous vide set up I told him if he wanted to make it go ahead. It won’t be desert tonight we’ll have it tomorrow. That bummed him out a bit. I think the reason he likes it is because he gets to use the torch.










































































Ya all will have to wait for the finale until tomorrow!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 4, 2021)

Quite the chef.  Those sandwich's look great.  Can't wait to see the   creme brûlée.  I love that stuff.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 4, 2021)

The Reubens look great! Russian dressing is the bomb on them and making your own is even better!
I think Sous Chef should join the forum...


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2021)

That is a killer looking sammich. Strong work on the Russian dressing. 
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 4, 2021)

Good looking sammies. He's gonna knock you out of the drivers seat  
Nice that he likes doing things like that.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 4, 2021)

You have a very determined and by the looks of it a very talented chef in the makings!

A chip off the old block. . .Indeed!

John


----------

